# Closing account?



## jakmak52 (Oct 15, 2004)

Can some one please explain the process for closing an MT account?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2004)

You can PM me to have an account closed.

Alternately,
Send an Email to adminteam@martialtalk.com and request that the account be closed.
Please include the username.

If possible, please let me know why you wish to close your account.  I appreciate the feedback so we can improve things.

Thank you.


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you Sir.


----------

